# good experiences with print ads?



## mourning* (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm coming from probably a little different angle from the shops here that do printing. I'm selling a concept, not a service and I was wondering if anyone has had any positive feedback from advertisements run in print - magazines, etc.
my brand is sports designs.
targeting the rock/metal market - kids that listen to Atreyu, Avenged Sevenfold, basically another 'warped tour' type brand... but everyone is focused on board sports (X Games type stuff) there, which is what makes my brand unique.
Basically, think a rock version of AND1, or a mix between Hot Topic and Foot Locker.
SO, I've targetd magazines like AP, Revolver, Outburn, ideally the basketball magazine SLAM but these are all big time magazines that are at least $500 to advertise in for a small space. Has anyone ever advertised in a big magazine like that and if so, did was the payoff worth it?
I've done online advertising at theprp.com (a rock site) and wasn't overwhelmed.
I don't have a marketing budget... I just do what I can, when I can.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd say try to get fairly established first before you consider that kind of advertising.

Someone that ran an ad in Rolling Stone mentioned here that sales were up times 3 or 4 after they put the ad in (however, they did not say if 'normal sales were 2 a day or 10 a day or what, hehe). So... potentially effective, but yeah, I'd say wait.


----------

